# Der Frühling läßt sich schon erahnen...



## isfugl (23. Dez. 2016)

...und wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit hat die Edgeworthia chrysantha bereits ihre Knospen gebildet und wartet darauf ab Ende Februar ihre Blütenzu öffnen. Die Knospen bilden sich bereits mit dem Laubfall im Herbst und warten geduldig 3-4 Monate auf ihre Entfaltung. Wenn sich dann an milden Februartagen die stark duftenden, gelbweißen Blüten öffnen, lassen auch die Bienen aus der Nachbarschaft nicht lange auf sich warten.

Die Edgeworthia chrysantha, oder auch japanischer Papierstrauch genannt, ist in China heimisch und wird in Japan wegen seiner Bastfasern zur Herstellung von Japanpapier angebaut. Bei mir wächst die Pflanze in Gemeinschaft mit anderen Asiaten wie __ Ahorn, __ Azaleen und Freilandkamelien. Diese haben, wie man sieht,  auch schon reichlich Knospen angesetzt.

Ich habe die ansonsten anspruchslose Pflanze im Wurzelbereich mit einem Kragen aus Teichfolie gegen zuviel Nässe im Winter geschützt.

       

Wenn die Pflanze blüht, werde ich entsprechende Bilder nachliefern.


----------



## isfugl (20. März 2017)

Seit ein paar Tagen öffnen sich die Knospen der Edgeworthia und ein starker Honigduft verbreitet sich in der Umgebung.


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2017)

Hi, 
Danke fürs Einstellen, ich habe bislang noch nie was von einer Edgeworthia gehört .
Forum bildet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2017)

Hi Anne,

Edgeworthia chrysantha ist eine asiatische Verwandte vom __ Seidelbast

bei mir fängt gerade die Magnolia kobus v. stellata an die ersten Blüten zu öffnen (3 Wochen früher als sonst)

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (21. März 2017)

Auf Grund dieses Threads habe ich meine Tulpenmagnolie genauer angeschaut und die ersten rosa Knospen entdeckt. Da es hier die nächsten Tage rel. mild wird, wird sie wohl anfangen zu blühen. Somit habe ich beschlossen das es zumindest in den nächsten 6 Wochen keine Fröste mehr gibt. Punkt.


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2017)

Frank, ich bin immer ganz geplättet von Deinem botanischen Wissen, bei mir geht das ein wenig einfacher ab. 
Meistens heißt das : Der Strauch dahinten, der weiß blüht, oder : Die Staude mit den länglichen Blättern usw. 
Ich hab einfach kein Namensgedächtnis .


----------



## isfugl (30. März 2017)

Die Edgeworthia ist jetzt auf dem Höhepunkt ihrer Blüte und die ersten Blattaustriebe zeigen sich

     
Die Freilandkamelien öffnen ihre ersten Blüten


    
In ein paar Tagen wird es ein Blütenmeer sein


 
Auch der __ Judasbaum steht kurz vor der Entfaltung. 
Die Blüten treiben direkt aus den alten und neuen Zweigen


----------

